# Jonathan Feigen talked about the off-season plan



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> A foundation has been laid, but some major remodeling remains in order.
> 
> "Certainly, the way it ended does not reflect well on myself, on the team," Van Gundy said. "But it does not detract from my overall pride in the team, how they went about their business. But it does show just how very, very far we have to go. To play with a complete lack of poise and to crack like we did (in a 40-point loss in Game 7), it gives you a clear picture ... of where we need to improve and where to go.





> "That's one of the reasons you always want to keep going with a group like this. Because you know not every year is like this. Not every year do you have a group that gets it and that gets you and that you get them and you have a common goal. Many times, there are agendas outside the realm of playing well. I wish we could have done something differently in the series, played a little better in the home games."





> Rockets owner Leslie Alexander made it clear on the day he announced the McGrady trade that he planned to sign Yao Ming to a long-term deal at his first opportunity. Though Yao is signed through next season, the Rockets can negotiate his next contract beginning this summer. Yao could choose to become a restricted free agent in 2006 but has not shown a hint of a wandering eye.
> 
> Dikembe Mutombo, Jon Barry and Ryan Bowen are free agents. Mutombo, 38, who earned in excess of $18 million ($4.496 million of which was paid by the Rockets) this season, might have played well enough for teams to offer him a starter's salary. The Rockets might not be ready to go that high at Yao's position.
> 
> ...





> *For an upgrade at power forward, a position left wanting with Juwan Howard out against Dallas, the Rockets could look to the shot-blocking talent and shooting range of Donyell Marshall, the inside muscle of Reggie Evans, or the raw skills of Stromile Swift.*
> 
> The Rockets also could look for a small forward/shooting guard. * Latrell Sprewell, a Van Gundy favorite, will be a free agent.Cuttino Mobley might have to settle for mid-level money during a summer that will be glutted with top free-agent shooting guards.*
> 
> ...


Latrell Sprewell? C'Mon, we have had enough former NY Knicks Players,JVG.

Houston Chronicle

Any thoughts?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If the Rockets sign Latrell Sprewell I will never watch a game again.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

sherwin said:


> If the Rockets sign Latrell Sprewell I will never watch a game again.


Unless they get him for two years at min salary haha


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sprewell... I'd much rather overpay Raja Bell. I wouldn't mind bringing Mobley back, but he would cost the entire MLE. Hopefully he could work on his shot selection and understand his role as a 3rd or 4th option.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i would love it if we could get mobely and marshelle. mybe a couple of decent free agents and we have a title contender.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

sherwin said:


> If the Rockets sign Latrell Sprewell I will never watch a game again.



Sherwin...its not good to lie like that.

I'd take Spree or Mobley...Bell would be nice too.

Marshall,Swift,Brown and SAR are on my list for the PF position.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

God I hope we dont get Mobley back, he played for the rockets for years and with him we accomplished nothing, and if I remember correctly, he turned the ball over alot.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> Sherwin...its not good to lie like that.
> 
> I'd take Spree or Mobley...Bell would be nice too.
> 
> Marshall,Swift,Brown and SAR are on my list for the PF position.


Come on... have you seen Sprewell lately? The guy thinks hes a superstar, but he's just a scrub who shouldnt be more than a role player. On top of that he'll be 35 next season. He acts like a thug on top of that. Oh yeah, I can't stand his hair either. I'd rather have David Wesley, they put up similar #s anyways.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

lets try to get darko lol


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> lets try to get darko lol


Haha that might work


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

According to ProSportsDaily.com 

Rockets may begin contract talks with Yao Ming in the offseason. 

The Rockets could also pursue 

Toronto's Donyell Marshall, 
Seattle's Reggie Evans, 
Memphis' Stromile Swift, 
Minnesota's Latrell Sprewell,
Sacramento's Cuttino Mobley and
Portland's Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

I really like Tyson Chandler,but it's too difficult to get him :angel:


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

NO Sprewell and Mobley.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

spree might be good if he could get his attitude in check but he would likely take the whole MLE so their is no way u can plug 3 positions pg,sg and pf with just ur MLE and no tradable assets besides yao and mcgrady it will take a couple yrs


----------

